# Knee Pads with Pants for Colder Riding



## gdg1 (Apr 10, 2020)

So, I'm new to knee pads and as the weather turns cold here (think riding in the morning so to be in the freeze part of the freeze-thaw cycle) I wondered how people typically wear knee-pads in colder weather. I have plenty of base layers, both cycling specific and not and could go the baggy over tights route but didn't know if there was a comfortable way to wear knee pads with pants, and if so, any suggested pants. Was thinking if the pads fit under the pants, you'll tear up the pants on a crash, and if they go over, the fabric will bind up behind your knee and chaffe and/or be uncomfortable.

Probably overthinking it, but interested in people's thoughts on the subject.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I wear the pads under the pants. This is the most comfortable way for the reasons you stated above. Also the pads were designed to protect your knees not the pants.


----------



## gdg1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks, are you wearing MTB specific pants? My typical pants without knee-pads are hiking pants. I'll try it out and see how it fits either way.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I use either 20+ year old Pearl Izumi thermal tights for really cold days or pain old Megellan hiking pants for temps in the 50s.


----------



## RRauzer (Jul 24, 2019)

I have a pair of Leatt DBX 4.0 pants which I can fit my lighter trail kneepads under (IXS Flow). Works fine, no binding at knee. What I’m not exceptionally fond of though is kneepads have to go on before pants - no way to slip under the cuffs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdg1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks, didn't think about that. Have a pair of convertible hiking pants that zip at the cuff. If they fit over the kneepads (same IXS) then it might work well.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

My current knee pads are the Fox Launch Pro pads. They fit just fine under the Dakine Thrillium pants. Dakine uses Schoeller fabric in these pants, and I’m a big fan of that. I wish they had a calf zip so you could put on/take off the pads with your pants on, but that probably keeps them from hitting a price point.


----------

